# Rugen found the Desert!



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Exhausted of all the snow, rain and mud Rugen was jumping for joy when he discovered that summer exists only two hours away from the house. The high desert between two mountain ranges welcomed Rugen last Sunday. He romped through the Great Salt Lake Basin Desert like the 14 month old pup he is.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He sounds out beautifully against the background. The colors in these pictures are incredible! What kind of camera do you own?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

What beautiful photos!!!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

These pictures are great. What a handsome dude! 
I think my favorite is the very first one.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pics Cara! I was wondering where u guys went now I know! Looks like Rugen had a blast!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

He had so much fun. We went to Fish Springs Bird Refuge near Dugway. I was lucky, it closes for hunting from April 15th to August 15th... that would have been a very long drive on dirt roads for... Well it would have been fun anyway.

I've been using a Nikon D90 for about 3 weeks now. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he looks so pretty and happy. the last shot is my favorite...

i have to say - i was a little disappointed that there was no DESSERT in the photos, as thats how i originally read your post title


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pics of Rugen, looked like he was happy about the change in weather and scenery. The color in your photos is awesome.

Glenn


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, no chocolate... ummm chocolate. 
Rugen's a happy dog. 

Here are some landscape shots from the area.



















This one has two little twisters.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of Rugen and of the landscape! Makes me miss the southwest.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Rugen is such a handsome, happy and healthy boy!

A joy to behold!

Such a treat! Thank for the joy of seeing him and all the beauty around him!

Tanya


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

GORGEOUS boy!!! Nice pics!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Amazing pics..Rugen is AWESOME.!!!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

These pics are great!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

What wonderful pictures! Rugen is very handsome


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Those are gorgeous pictures Cara. You're making me want the D90! I was going to get a D60, but I may wait a few months and get a D90 instead.

I can't believe my little Rugen is all grown up! He looks so mature and handsome. Did Lucky go out to the desert with you guys? You know I want to see pictures.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh Cara I can't get enough of Beefcake!!
He is just so handsome and the Background makes him stand out!!
Please keep th epics coming!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Rugen sure is handsome!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Cara, I need to plan a trip out your way. The scenery out there is gorgeous! Oh and if I do make it out there you may want to keep Rugen close by because I may have to snatch him and take him home with me. you know how much I love him!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh is he stunning!! WOW!! Love your pics!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I love the twister pic! I must look into a D90! Ver nice Cara!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Beautiful, all of it!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Rugen's really grown like a weed these last few months! 

They were running around so excited by all the new sights and smells I didn't get many shots of them together. Rugen's colors never looked true to life before with my old camera. I do love the D90, most of these were taken with a telephoto 70 mm-300 mm lens. A cool feature about the D90 is that it can take 720p HD video and has an HDMI output. I was thinking about the D60, but IMO this one is really worth the extra doe. 

I still have to add watermarks to the bird photos I took; I think you guys will like what I got last weekend. There are some really nice shots of black-crowned night herons, a golden eagle's wingspan, snowy egrets and yellow headed black birds. I filled 3 (4GB) memory chips in just a few hours... 

Here are some Lucky photos for you Bonita


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Stunning pictures. The scenery lare great and the dogs look just fabulous as they romp in the desert!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot to add the sunset picture! It was beautiful in person.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Um yeah Cara I am moving to Utah!!
My god you have lots of fun places to go 
when I do you will have to keep Rugen locked up 
Brady wants a handsome Brother LOLOL


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Brady can have a handsome brother- cuz if you move to Utah I'm dognapping Brady!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Cara! I can't get enough of your crew. Both of them always look so incredibly happy. 

I live vicariously through you owning Lucky. I just love Goldens.


----------

